# Hawk's Hydration Drink for those who work for a livin



## chicken_hawk (Jul 31, 2015)

So, for those of you who work out in the sun all summer long and struggle with staying hydrated I have something that will help. Now, if the heat index is 105 you're done no matter what, but this will help. And I have to thank magnus for turning me on to a key ingredient,  Nu Salt aka pure potassium. 

So, in case you didn't now your body needs both sodium and potassium to maintain electolyte balance...too much of one and not enough of the other and you will be worse off than before. So, I had to play with this before perfecting it, but I have found this variation to be ideal for fighting dehydration. 

Haydration drink per 1 gallon although I make 2 each day.
1g water...duh
4 teaspoons table salt
2 teaspoons Nu Salt
2 teaspoons baking soda (helps buffer blood and stomach acid which will help with appetite)
1/2 recommended serving size of Tang, use whatever you want but make sure is has carbs as they will pull water into the muscle.

Now, on Monday the Index was 105 and I worked 8 hrs and still lost 4 lbs. I skipped the gym. However,  on Tuesday the index was just 100 and we quit at 1:30 and I had a great workout and even got a good pump...so it helps but does not perform miracles.

Other tips, wear a hat something with a full brim and a long sleeve shirt if you're in the direct sun. If it's 90+ it's not the time to work on your tan unless you're at the pool.

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting that CH.  We are outside workers, and our company provides us with bottled water, Gatorade, and Electrolyte packs.  I mostly use the electrolyte packs and bottled waters, because of the sugar content in the Gatorades.  Even the G2 Gatorades have a good amount of sugar in them.  Hydration, and skin protection is very important when temps are what they're at here in the sunny south.  I have the advantage of having the senority at work to jump to 3rd shift in the heat of the summer.  Even at 3 am, we still sweat alot due to humidity.


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2015)

Tang?
Wow- the still make that stuff?


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2015)

squatster said:


> Tang?
> Wow- the still make that stuff?


Love some Tang. ..


----------



## psych (Aug 1, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Love some Tang. ..



Hell yeah...sweet poontang


----------



## TLopez (Aug 1, 2015)

Tang tastes like shit. But, I will def consider this because it's 90+ and I'm installing underground piping. Leaving the house at 160 and coming home weighing 154.


----------



## Ogre (Aug 1, 2015)

Where do you get Nu salt?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Where do you get Nu salt?


Almost any grocery store next to the salt. It's like $3. Give it a shot...you won't regret it,

Hawk


----------



## clanmate (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, will definitely try it and give you the feedback........


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

clanmate said:


> Thanks for sharing, will definitely try it and give you the feedback........



Please do, I actually drink it all weekend as well, makes a heck of a difference. 

Hawk


----------



## Ogre (Aug 2, 2015)

Are you drinking just this or are you drinking plain water too?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Are you drinking just this or are you drinking plain water too?



From spring to fall I rarely have water. I am always fighting dehydration. From the moment I wake up I'm thirsty and behind the 8 ball. Keep in mind and dehydrated muscle is catabolic and a hydrated one is anabolic. So, I am always trying to stay hydrated without the bloat I get from that much water.

Hawk


----------



## GottaGain (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. Do you do anything else for the appetite loss from the heat?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 4, 2015)

GottaGain said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Do you do anything else for the appetite loss from the heat?



I haven't come up with anything else, but this has helped me tremendously.  I have some days when going to the gym is pointless, but those are far less then previous summers. This is the first summer I can remember that I am actually making gains. Usually,  I lose weight. 

Hawk


----------



## Marshall (Aug 4, 2015)

Great post Hawk !


----------

